# Anyone near Shreveport, LA willing to take a rescue?



## SouthernComfort (May 13, 2010)

There's an 18 month old colt that is very skinny near Shreveport. The owners want him a new home. They say they took him in two months ago but from the pic they sent me, he's very very skinny. They told me he's gained weight. But I haven't seen before pics he's still a stud. They haven't even had a vet look at him. They been feeding him two scoops of sweet feed a day. And the pic she sent shows a sad horse with with rain rot not to mention a saddle on his back. I told her what she should be feeding him, not to be putting a saddle on him, treat the bleeding rain rot, and would ask around and see if I could find him a home. 

I thought about taking him myself but I just can't at the moment. I'm already spending $200 a week to keep my horses fit without hay. And this guy needs more than I can give.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

